# Speaking of potential bargains la spaziale mini Vivaldi s1 on eBay



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

for those interested in a great tank fed dual boiler!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Spaziale-Mini-Vivaldi-S1-Espresso-Machine-/221190699230?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item337ffe38de

Please someone on here get it


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just down the road from me!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wonder how much the La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi S1 Espresso Machine will go for. It should fetch £400+


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great looking machine, wish it was closer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Just down the road from me!


But you are broke!!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It does finish in the middle of the day, but unfortunately it is on a Sunday when most things sell.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> But you are broke!!!!!!


Yep!! And the wife would kill me if I bought another coffee machine even if I wasn't broke!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Vibe pump isn't it?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm planning on taking it if the difference in price vs new is ok.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Gone up £300 since yesterday, lots of interest in it it seems, been watching it for a few days.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Price starting to creep, still amazes me that people just don't wait till the last seconds to bid, still a good price as new they are 1600


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

yeh,just go in with ya highest bid last 15 seconds and everyone gets flummoxed,just hope ya computer doesnt freeze during the process,lol


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Goofbid and and a sniped bid 5 seconds before the auction ends is my weapon of choice.

Stops me getting caught up in bidding wars and spending more than I want to


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Best way set your limit then leave it alone.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Far too close to the price of a new unit for me. Anyone on here get it?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Still looked like a bargain to me. From the picture looked brand new.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agree they are well over a grand new


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

repeat said:


> From the picture looked brand new.


Not so sure - They are available £1100 new & that's for the later model - would expect it to be a good deal up to 50% of new price


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Not so sure - They are available £1100 new & that's for the later model - would expect it to be a good deal up to 50% of new price


Similar logic to mine. Where had you seen £1100? The cheapest I'd found was £1150.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Geoespresso had them at £1050 up to 3 months ago. Sadly now £1200 but I still think £775 for the ebay offering is not a bargain. £600 top weight if I had been bidding.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I suppose it would all depend on the condition, if this is a minter then it is not a bad buy, but a bit of a risk at that prices, a risk that would be easier to swallow at the 500 to 600 mark


----------



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

I was watching this until the price shot up. The guy said it had a broken cup holder and it looked like the side panel had damage from the pic, hard to say though. Ended up getting the Expobar in the for sale section. 2 months old and £65 more...


----------

